# Educate me...HDR?



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

I love HDR, I know what it stands for, but do have a software that creates it? Educate me please!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2012)

You can do HDR with a few different programs. The most popular is Photomatix but CS5 also has HDR capability.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

If you want to try some freebies, check out Luminance and FDR Tools.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, going to try the freebies. I have PS Cs5, so I am going too look it up, too. I like special effects. The HDR are so beautiful


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 29, 2012)

The cartoon like HDR or normal-ish looking photos that you cant tell are HDR?


----------



## addylo (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm partial to HDRSoft's Photomatix myself.  Their latest version makes HDR easy.  They also have some great demos/tutorials that help explain it.

I'm NOT a fan of overcooked, cartoonish HDR.  Some like the surreal look.  To each his own.  

I'm no expert but here's one of my better HDR shots.  Note that shadowed and sunlit zones are both well exposed.  High contrast images such as this are what HDR excels at.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Bunny!
As a Real Estate Photographer  I use HDR often to satisfy my clients wants. Although I am not a professional HDR artist I can definately help you to get off into the right direction by telling you my methods.
First, I suggest you get Adobe Photoshop CS5 extended, adobe bridge and a tripod. Set your tripod in the most desirable location and take 3 photographs at 3 different exposures (bracketing). I suggest you shoot at f/8 depending on your lens. Next you are going to want to upload your images and view them using adobe bridge. Holding down the "Ctrl" key on your keyboard select all 3 photos. Then at the top menu of bridge select 'Tools' -> 'Photoshop' -> 'Merge to HDR pro'. This will automatically merge all 3 photos together and open it in photoshop. Select the 'Preset' drop down menu at the top and select 'More Saturated'. The first image you get is going to be extremely saturated so move the saturation slider down to about the 10% mark. This generally works well with a lot of indoor photography that has yellowish lighting. But you can play around with the presets and find the one that suits you best. Hope this helps. 
Cheers.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> Hi Bunny!
> As a Real Estate Photographer I use...........



I smell spam.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> jaggedlens said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bunny!
> ...



I am referencing my real estate photography website which has several examples of the work i've done using the HDR method I just described. What exactly is spamming about it? I will continue to link to my websites in my posts because I am giving quality answers that relate the post. Considering you have your company link and logo under every post you reply to I would think you would be the last person to criticize me about it. Cheers.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jaggedlens said:
> ...



I would suggest you just post photos like everyone else.. since this is not a real estate site!  So which are you ... a Realtor who sells Real Estate? Or a Real Estate Photographer that services multiple other realtors? Or are you a Realtor who just takes photos to help your own stuff sale?

Since your very first post references your site... we assume it is spam! Especially since we would have to go through your entire site to find examples of HDR! If you have decent examples of HDR, please post them with the exif data... might be educational to some of our newer members.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jaggedlens said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



1. Click on the link and the FIRST picture and several of the other pictures you see that follow it all use the HDR method I have described. You would not even need to scroll down the page. It is literally the FIRST THING YOU SEE.
2. I understand if I answered "Hey great question. I am a (Link)Real Estate Photographer(link)" and left it at that. But I didn't. I gave the most informative and comprehensive answer out of everybody that posted. You and the other guy are the only ones making irrelevant comments here.
3.  I will be answering and posting questions on this forum for some time to come. So I suggest you guys pick up another hobby besides looking for people to try and bash or else you will be wasting a lot of time doing exactly that.

Cheers,
The "Real Estate Photographer"


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > jaggedlens said:
> ...



Oh.. so you are just too GOOD to post photo's like everyone else does? Good luck..... you're gonna need it!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2012)

There's no reason for animosity here. I saw his link and chose to ignore it, no harm done as the rest of his post is directed at the OP's question. Let's move on and get back to the topic


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> There's no reason for animosity here. I saw his link and chose to ignore it, no harm done as the rest of his post is directed at the OP's question. Let's move on and get back to the topic



Thank you. Somebody who is not overly concerned about what everybody else does.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jaggedlens said:
> ...



Gee.... my link is in my sig, which AFAIK is allowed by forum rules.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> jaggedlens said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Taken straight from forum FAQ.

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]* Spamming is not tolerated. Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention. Furthermore, should it be obvious by your signature or posting style that you are here only to promote your business or product, you may receive a warning or possibly be banned. It is permissible for active, involved members to post links to their personal or business web sites.[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]It's my first day on this forum and I've made 5 posts. I guess you're not the only one following the rules around here.
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jaggedlens said:
> ...



Apparently you can't see the forest for the two trees.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mr. Jagged!


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mr. Jagged!


Thanks brother much appreciated.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Addylo, I really like your picture. The Real Estate Photographer: Thank you for the advice and your photos are very nice. Since I have adobe bridge, I am going to try making a HDR with it.  I have never used it before. I have broke the rules, too! Posted in several different forums...Guilty.  I keep getting asked to show my Pro Photos, and when you do, it's a no-no. Can't win for losing


----------



## MTVision (Apr 29, 2012)

bunny99123 said:
			
		

> Addylo, I really like your picture. The Real Estate Photographer: Thank you for the advice and your photos are very nice. Since I have adobe bridge, I am going to try making a HDR with it.  I have never used it before. I have broke the rules, too! Posted in several different forums...Guilty.  I keep getting asked to show my Pro Photos, and when you do, it's a no-no. Can't win for losing



It's not a no-no to post your best photos. People don't like clicking on links and going through a bunch of pictures though. 

I don't know if that person broke any rules but we do get a lot of spammers on this site and since that was the very first post ever that is what was assumed.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 29, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> It's not a no-no to post your best photos. People don't like clicking on links and going through a bunch of pictures though.
> 
> I don't know if that person broke any rules but we do get a lot of spammers on this site and since that was the very first post ever that is what was assumed.



Did you even read my response? How in the world could anybody consider that response spam? Yes, linking back to my site with anchor text helps my seo and I will CONTINUE to do it. But I will never spam bs in any of my responses just for a link.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 29, 2012)

jaggedlens said:
			
		

> Did you even read my response? How in the world could anybody consider that response spam? Yes, linking back to my site with anchor text helps my seo and I will CONTINUE to do it. But I will never spam bs in any of my responses just for a link.



I never said it was spam. I said it was assumed to be spam because it was your first post.


----------

